# What Would Your Outback Tattoo Look Like?



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

If you got an Outback tattoo what would it look like?

Reverie


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My own skin. No tats, don't care to see a droopy anything in a few years on my body. I get enough of the tattooed & pierced kids applying for work and wondering why we don't call them back, duh maybe it was the bolt through their nose!

Sorry to rant.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Prolly something like the Rally shirt I got from Randy.
Already have flames covering my left arm from wrist to elbow, Centered in the blue flames are a gibson gold top Les Paul, A Gibson Explorer, and A Gibson Flying V.
Those are Guitars for those not in the know.

Now I just gotta figure out why Y-Guy never called me for my interview.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I think a more interesting question, is where would you put an Outbackers Tattoo









Thor


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> My own skin. No tats, don't care to see a droopy anything in a few years on my body. I get enough of the tattooed & pierced kids applying for work and wondering why we don't call them back, duh maybe it was the bolt through their nose!
> 
> Sorry to rant.
> 
> ...


So, tell us how you really feel









I tend to agree


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> I think a more interesting question, is where would you put an Outbackers Tattoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my other arm


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Bluefish Wearing Sun Glasses!

It is already on my back!









Imagine that......I have a clearance and Ink!!!!!!!! My Regional Commisioner almost died when she found out.









Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Bluefish Wearing Sun Glasses!
> 
> It is already on my back!
> 
> ...


Heh, never thought about that. I had a clearance and Ink in my military life.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

New back piece I'm considering.
If it were only a 21RS in that shot........


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Lotta time in the chair for that one!!!!









I was thinking the other day about how I wanted to have some sleeve work done. Too much money and I guess I am getting too old!









Tim


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

I have decided outbackers.com is much more than a website...it's a cult.









my tattoo would be the layout of the light switches on the back of my hand, so I would stop losing it!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Y-guy...

Sorry to hear you don't like tat's and piercings. They are pretty 'hip' these days. (people don't say 'hip' anymore do they)

I wanted to show you a new piercing I got...it's the one in my eyebrow.

Enjoy!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

If I only had a handful of magnetic powder to toss on that guys face.....

A Outback tat is similar to a fella I know who has Anita tatooed across the back of his hand....he now is married to Evelyn (but Anita is still there)....You never know what you might own in the future.


----------



## 2outbacks (Jun 8, 2005)

he should get "new tattoo" tattooed on under "Anita"


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

2outbacks said:


> I have decided outbackers.com is much more than a website...it's a cult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!







Unfortunatly, that is so true!

NDJollyMon: While I was scrolling down reading the posts and drinking my morning coffee, I came across your post with the picture...... all I can say is coffee doesnt feel good being coughed up through the nose!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry about the coffee!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Coffee thru the nose.....now that has to hurt








Decaf or the full octane?

Thor


----------

